# A message for CA. members



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

*UPDATE: California Sportsmen Calls Still Needed To Stop Anti-Gun Bills*

6/23/11

Sportsmen and gun owners in California need to continue to contact state legislators and ask them to oppose two anti-gun bills.
Assembly Bill 809, sponsored by Assemblyman Mike Feuer (D- Los Angeles), would apply the state's handgun registry requirements to all firearms, including rifles and shotguns commonly used by sportsmen for hunting and recreational shooting. A similar bill was nearly passed last legislative session.
Under AB809, gun owners would be required to register all of their firearms and provide personal information, including: name, address, place of birth, telephone number, and occupation; plus a detailed description of the gun to include the serial number.
Assembly Bill 809 continues to move through the legislature! It has already passed out of the Assembly and out of the Senate Committee on Public Safety. Sportsmen need to contact their state senators today and ask them to oppose Assembly Bill 809.
California's Senate Bill 798, sponsored by Sen. Kevin De Leon (D- Los Angeles), would ban the sale of all airguns, including BB and pellet guns used by many sportsmen for small game hunting and target shooting. 
Under the bill, these firearms could not be sold unless the entire exterior surface of the gun was predominately colored: white; bright hues of red, orange, yellow, green, blue, pink, or purple; or is transparent. The bill would effectively ban most airguns used by sportsmen as most of these guns rightfully look like other firearms and not "toy" guns.
"A bright pink airgun is not something that can be used effectively by sportsmen for hunting," said Jeremy Rine, U.S. Sportsmen's Alliance associate director of state services. "Airguns used by sportsmen are firearms and should look and be treated like other firearms. They should not look and be treated like they are a child's toy."
Senate Bill 798 hit a road block when the Assembly Committee on Public Safety voted the bill down earlier this week. However, this does not mean the bill is completely dead as the bill was granted "reconsideration." Reconsideration is a technical move that allows a bill to be voted on again by the Committee even though it was previously defeated. As a result, continued calls are needed to ensure the Committee does not change its mind on the bill.
*Take Action!* California sportsmen should call their state senators today and ask them to oppose Assembly Bill 809. Sportsmen should also call their state assemblyperson and ask them to oppose Senate Bill 798. To find your state legislator's contact information, visit the USSA Legislative Action Center at www.ussportsmen.org/LAC.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*GOOD POST DON------All california Sportsmen better stay tuned on this one-----Getter Done---Hope you Guys keep your rights---sb*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Skip, I think the battles need to be fought constantly, more vigilance is required in some states than others.


----------

